# Me duele (la cabeza...) (doler)



## 2curious

Hola, 
Me gustaria saber como se dice en frances:

Me duele la cabeza

A Pedro le arden los ojos. 


Gracias! Merci!

2curious


----------



## Tina.Irun

J´ai mal à la tête

Pedro/Pierre a les yeux qui brûlent


----------



## chics

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, bonjour.

Siempre tengo problemas con _oído_, en francés, porque se dice igual que _oreja_: _oreille_. Entiendo que se use oreille en expresiones metafóricas (como _tener buen oído para la música_) pero en cuestiones más físicas ¿tengo que usar _oreille _u _oreille interne_?. 
Me refiero concretamente a cuando *a uno se le tapan los oídos* (_j'ai les oreilles bouchées_?) y cuando *duelen los oídos*, dentro, no en la oreja: _j'ai mal aux oreilles? à l'oreille interne?_

Merci.


----------



## lpfr

Sí, los franceses no tienen oído: tienen orejas. Pero tienen el "sens de l'ouïe". En cambio los peces tienen "ouïes" (agallas).


----------



## chics

¡Gracias!
_j'ai mal *à l'oreille*_, entonces, ¿verdad?


----------



## GilbertAndré

"J'ai mal aux oreilles", "j'ai les oreilles bouchées" sont correctes, ainsi que "il a l'ouïe fine"


----------



## Tximeleta123

lpfr said:


> Sí, los franceses no tienen *odio*: tienen orejas. Pero tienen el "sens de l'ouïe". En cambio los peces tienen "ouïes" (agallas).


 
Bueno, bueno Ipfr, alguno cabreado ya habrá! 

Bromas aparte, a mí me ocurríacomo a Chics. Me resultaba muy extraño llamar al oído, oreja. Cada vez que hablaba con amigos franceses o belgas y quería explicar la tortura que estaba pasando por una patología del *oído* interno (con nombre francés como no podía ser de otra manera ; Síndrome de Ménière) y tenía que decir *oreille interne*. No sé, es chocante. Me pasa lo mismo con la palabra francesa "ballon". Me resulta extraño llamar del mismo modo a un balón que a un globo. 


Saludos


----------



## Marcelot

Oui chics : _oreille_.

À la pharmacie, tu peux même t'acheter un produit pour le _nettoyage de l'oreille_ ou pour_ l'hygiène de l'oreille._

À bon entendeur...


----------



## mvm126

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola,

He leído alguna vez que estas dos expresiones no tienen exactamente el mismo significado, o quizás se usen en situaciones un poco diferentes, pero no sé exactamente cuál es esa pequeña diferencia:

"La tête me fait mal"
"J'ai mal à la tête"

Tal vez una de ellas se refiera a una situación, un dolor, más circunstancial y la otra a algo más habitual.

¿Cuál de las dos es más adecuada para expresar un malestar derivado de un día de mucho trabajo?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## chlapec

Es mucho más común la segunda: "J'ai mal à la tête. La primera se emplea, por ejemplo, en la frase "Parle à mon cul, la tête me fait mal". Como ves, en este ejemplo, el elemento a resaltar es la cabeza, como contraposición al culo .


----------



## Soline4

Hola !! 
Pour moi, la seule différence est que l'une est au passif (la/ma tête me fait mal) et l'autre est de la forme active (j'ai mal a la tête). Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation, je ne sais pas :S


----------



## Ellem

Hola a todos,

Lo que tienes que utilizar para traducir "Me duele la cabeza", es "J'ai mal à la tête". En este caso, se trata de la "enfermedad", una cosa involuntaria. En el otro caso, conoces el origen del dolor. O has recibido un puñetazo, o bien has bebido demasiado... pues hay una causa concreta que puede explicarlo. Pero casi nunca se utiliza la última.

Saludos.


----------



## maralma

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenas tardes, 

Me podéis decir como se escribe en francés me duele la espalda o tengo dolor de espalda?
 j´ai mal à dos? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

En femenino = j'ai mal à la... (tête/main/cheville....)
En masculino = j'ai mal au ... (pied/dos/genou/mollet/ventre...)
En plural = j'ai mal aux ... (dents/pieds/yeux/oreilles...)


----------



## evillgouki

Bonjour,
J'ai 2 petites questions :
Pour dire j'ai mal au bras, je dirais plutôt "me duelo al brazo" ou bien  "me duele al brazo"?
J'ai un ami qui me certifie que c'est "me duele" mais il est incapable de m'expliquer pourquoi.

Et l'autre question, comment dire *** une seule question par fil, merci - Paquita (mod)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour Evillgouki et bienvenue parmi nous.

Doler fait partie de ces tournures dites "affectives" qui n'ont pas pour sujet la personne qui "ressent" mais "la chose ressentie" ...

 Elles existent aussi en français avec pour sujet "ça" : ça me fait mal, ça m'intéresse, ça me plait ...

La différence est qu'en espagnol le sujet peut être singulier ou pluriel.

ça me fait mal = me duele la cabeza /me duelen los pies = qu'on traduit en principe par "j'ai mal à..." le sujet espagnol est complément en français.

ça me plait = me gusta el chocolate / me gustan las matemáticas = qu'on traduit en principe par j'aime ...
 etc.

Donc duele / duelen mais jamais duelo/dueles /dolemos /doléis

Pour gustar, c'est un peu différent puisqu'on peut dire = *tu me* plais

edit :

Tu peux t'exercer ici


----------



## evillgouki

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse claire et détaillée 

PS : c'est un peu HS mais je tente ma chance *** 

Note de modération: Oui, c'est hors sujet.  Et nous ne pouvons pas répondre à ce genre de question. Désolée.
Gévy (modératice)


----------



## gallo90

Hola. Estoy escribiendo un par de ideas que llegaron a mi cabeza, y trato de traducirlas al francés pero no sé si estoy empleando adecuadamente el uso de _avoir mal_. Quisiera saber qué piensan.

Este es el texto original:

Me duele el cuerpo… los huesos, la piel, el tórax. Me duelen los ojos y me lastima la luz. Me duelen las palabras, los pensamientos, los suspiros y los sentimientos. Todo me duele: mi pasado, mi presente y la incertidumbre de mi futuro. Me duele no conocer la razón de mis dolencias, pero más me duele saber que hay quienes se duelen de su vida justificadamente, y yo, sólo concibo dolores de pesimista. Qué egoísta.

Y mi intento en francés: 

_J’ai mal au corps_… les os, la peau, le thorax. _J’ai mal aux yeux_ et la lumière me blesse. _J’ai mal aux paroles_, aux pensées, aux soupirs et aux sentiments. _*J’ai mal à tout*_ : mon passé, mon présent et l’incertitude de mon futur. _*J’ai mal pour ne connaître pas la raison*_ de mes maladies, mais _*j’ai plus de mal au savoir *_qu’il y a des gens qui se plaignent de leurs vies à juste titre, et moi, je ne conçois que des douleurs de pessimiste. Que je suis égoïste. 

Especial atención en las _*negritas+cursivas.*_

Mil gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No corregimos ni textos,  ni frases, ni revisamos estilos. Norma 5. 

No te olvides de que hay doy posibilidades para indicar el dolor con la palabra mal: 

Avoir mal à
faire mal

Te aconsejo usar la otra fórmula: faire mal. Sonará todo mucho mejor.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Ellem

Cada lengua tiene su modo de pensar y una aprensión diferente de las cosas. Lo que es correcto en francés, es decir : "J'ai mal à la tête" porque soy yo quien sufro de algo, poco importa el origen del mal. En español, se traducirá : "me duele la cabeza". Es el estricto equivalente aunque se identifique aquí la cabeza como el origen del mal.

Por otra parte, la diferencia entre "oídos" y "orejas" es que las orejas designan la parte visible, exterior mientras que los oídos remiten a la parte interna de la oreja.


----------

